# Squats virtual tour



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 13, 2009)

So, I posted a thread awhile back telling folks what I do for a living and kinda wondering why someone would want to camp down by the pier w/the wharf rats when half million dollar homes are available.

So, here's the skinny. Below is a link to well over 9,200 homes. A drop in the bucket of what's available. I thought I'd give folks a walk through on what is there, though. I mean this is one of a thousand sites which (for the lazy) will give you the address, the sqft, bedrooms, bathrooms, etc. I mean this is some real no brainer shit! Generally the utilities are on and the alarms are off.

See, nationwide there are approximately six (06) keys which fit ALL foreclosed properties. Why? They are generally property of the federal government after the bank decides they can't move them. Hell, I used to squat in some of the homes I cleaned out for the government! I have to use each of the keys daily here.

If there are any serious riders with DOCUMENTABLE miles, get in touch with me to discuss further. For others, here's yet another tool in the arsenal. I have NO idea why folks want to stay outside. Even when I came off trains we pulled HUD lists to recon for squats.

https://www.bidselect.com/PropertyD...101)%20then%20%201%20else%202%20end,%20city%2


----------



## Loaf (Sep 13, 2009)

I was trying to explain to some kids I ran into awhile ago about this! They told me I was a bullshitter saying you can't squat foreclosed empties. These sites are gold mines for a roof for a night or two. In Europe we run around town with the empties list and recent foreclosures it was like christmas. Great post and much appreciated!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet, thanks IBRR fuck the wharf rats yo!


----------

